# modifier 25 - double check but



## ebredehoeft

I just want to double check but it is my understanding that modifier 25 can only be put on the E/M code and not the other codes billed with the E/M code.  I have a clinic that is putting 25 modifier on all but the e/m code. So I want to make sure I am telling them correctly. 

Thanks


----------



## ebredehoeft

Let me rephrase that last sentence. I am wanting to tell them they can only put the 25 on the e/m code itself not the others.


----------



## OCD_coder

You are absolutely correct.  The 25 modifier states that there is a seperately identifiable E/M with a surgical procedure.

There are instances where a 25 modifier is appended to another E/M code.  Fore example when a patient is inpatient status and is seen in the am by the hospitalist then goes critical later in the afternoon. You would bill this incidence like this:

99233-25
99291

But, you cannot bill a followup inpatient CPT code after critical was given prior in the day, you can only bill the critical care.


----------



## connieroedel

ebredehoeft said:


> Let me rephrase that last sentence. I am wanting to tell them they can only put the 25 on the e/m code itself not the others.


Is putting Modifier 25 on strep and Ua in  house tests correct


----------



## sbicknell

Mod -25 is an E&M modifier not a CPT modifier

Examples:
99213-25   OV
93000        EKG

99396        routine preventive OV
99212-25    separate identified/eval problem

99232-25    subsequent hosptil visit
93510-26    left heart cath  (did not list the usual addtional cath codes)

Most important is that for each E&M with mod -25 the documentation must support that a significant separate E&M service was provided in addition to the other coded/billed service the same day


----------



## dirctn2pnt@outlook.com

*Need to file claim please help*

our doctor wants to bill a 99396 99213 and 17000

99396
99213, 25
17000, 51  

Giving that I audit and find that the documentation supports the additional office visit, would this be the way to code this. I tell them all the time do not do this and they do not listen.

danielle


----------



## kumeena

Modifier 51 is not right in this case


----------

